# More RS 6 Photos - New Car, New Fenders



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

No blister fenders for this car, spotted cold weather testing. See more here...
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml


----------



## DasGTi (May 17, 2002)

*Re: More RS 6 Photos - New Car, New Fenders ([email protected])*

I always wished Audi had brought the C5 RS6 Avant to the States. Looks like we will be short changed again.








She is a beauty though. Don't know which will be meaner her bark or her bite.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: More RS 6 Photos - New Car, New Fenders (DasGTi)*

The reason we wont get these cars in Avant's is because they simply don't sell in enough numbers to justify them.
when the 2001-2002 S6 was available many dealerships had them sitting around for months and even years on end just collecting dust and replacing rotors from non use.
but the RS6 Sedan will be sweet for sure.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: More RS 6 Photos - New Car, New Fenders (ProjectA3)*

Unfortunately, that's the reality that was explained to us as well. Unsold S6 Avants hurt the likelihood of future models in that form. Plus, Audi's sedan to avant ratio is like 10:1.


----------



## AudiMane (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: More RS 6 Photos - New Car, New Fenders ([email protected])*

DIGG IT

http://digg.com/design/New_Aud...600HP


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

that car is gonna be so crazy


----------

